
Ask HN: Which domain registrars do you recommend in 2018? - da02
Do you any recommendations for domain registrars for all categories? (ie personal, small biz, medium biz)<p>If not,  which registrar do you recommend and for which market segment?<p>I could just google this info (as someone suggested below), but the reputation of registrars changes. For example, I used to recommend Namecheap, but then this happened: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@alexandernst&#x2F;from-successful-to-zero-thanks-to-namecheap-d392c76b2ffd<p>&quot;But, what about Gandi?&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10182763<p>&quot;But, what about GoDaddy. I never had any trouble with them.&quot; Well other people have had trouble with them: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=godaddy+hate&amp;oq=godaddy+hate<p>(I&#x27;m currently using NameSilo for personal and hobby projects. But, I was just curious what &quot;the experts&quot; use for more critical stuff.)
======
da02
There's also this post (from 39 days ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16784074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16784074)

------
lpellegr
Google domains for most well known extensions, GoDaddy or Gandi for others.
Usually with these 3 I get the best price and services.

------
borplk
Hover

------
foobarbazetc
Google Domains

Dynadot

Hexonet

